# Skin Colour



## mondobongo (12 Feb 2009)

Shaun following on from your Homepage Thread is it possible to have an option on the Skin Colour of the Forum. I know the Blue and Orange is CC but I am one of the ones who ordered a black and orange jersey and a black and orange Buff.

Could we have the option of a Black and Orange Skin? Not life and Death just my 2p.


----------



## Shaun (13 Feb 2009)

It's definitely possible - I'll add it to the to-do list ...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Feb 2009)

do you need a re-coloured copy of those graphics i did shaun?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Feb 2009)

an we have a Bianchi celeste skin option as well


----------



## dmoan (13 Feb 2009)

Can we have a skin which make the whole site look like an MS Word document, so I can browse with impunity throughout the working day? My Head of Branch sits directly behind me!


----------



## Dave5N (14 Feb 2009)

mondobongo said:


> Shaun following on from your Homepage Thread is it possible to have an option on the Skin Colour of the Forum. I know the Blue and Orange is CC but I am one of the ones who ordered a black and orange jersey and a black and orange Buff.
> 
> Could we have the option of a Black and Orange Skin? Not life and Death just my 2p.



splitter.


----------



## wafflycat (20 Feb 2009)

I think we should have the board in lovely shades of pink, lemon, pistachio and peach and with lovely pictures of kittens, butterflies, puppies and dinky-winky mice with long tails...


----------



## Shaun (20 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I think we should have the board in lovely shades of pink, lemon, pistachio and peach and with lovely pictures of kittens, butterflies, puppies and dinky-winky mice with long tails...



Erm, no!


----------



## wafflycat (20 Feb 2009)

Admin said:


> Erm, no!



Spoil sport...


----------

